# Post of the year



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Does anyone want to suggest the post of 2016 on the board?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Can only go back 30 pages to review but this one is my pick

What jobs can I get as a music scholar?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Can only go back 30 pages to review but this one is my pick
> 
> What jobs can I get as a music scholar?


Reading through some of that hilarious thread, I'm realizing that I haven't seen much of St Luke's Guild or Woodduck recently..


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Triplets said:


> Reading through some of that hilarious thread, I'm realizing that I haven't seen much of St Luke's Guild *or Woodduck recently.*.


You have obviously not looked in the Wagner threads.... Seek him there.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Woodduck posted yesterday, so hes not far away..............


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd like to nominate this beauty, composed on June 20th:

http://www.talkclassical.com/44179-hi-all.html#post1083265


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"I'm definitely leaving Talk Classical and I will never return."

I forgot who it was, but the dude was back posting 3 days later.

It was a warm day in April. Memorable post.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Taking this seriously for a bit, yes, but here goes nothing...

Mahlerian's opening post of the thread I am Not a Modernist was one of the most powerful messages I've seen on this forum. The 60+ likes given to it speak for themselves.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm bookmarking the "Britney Spears VS Milton Babbitt" thread in case someone asks for the worst post of the year.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

There must be at least 100 STI's that should be nominated. So many to choose from. So little time.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> I'm bookmarking the "Britney Spears VS Milton Babbitt" thread in case someone asks for the worst post of the year.


Huh? I think that's a real interesting question!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Does anyone want to suggest the post of 2016 on the board?


This one will do.


----------

